# Verkaufe meine XBOX 360 + 5 Spiele (gebraucht)



## Hellfucked (25. August 2009)

Hey Leute, ich möchte meine XBOX 360 mit weiteren
5 Spielen verkaufen, die XBOX is in einem Guten zustand, kaum gezockt
genauso wie die Spiele dazu, wer Interesse hat kann mich gern
anschreiben 

XBox is im kompletten Zustand und funktioniert alles!

Spiele:

Viking - Battle for Asgard
Tom Clancy´s Splinter Cell  -Double Agent
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon 4
Battlefield: Bad Company 
Assassins Creed


Das ganze Packet für 80euros!!


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (25. August 2009)

ähm 80€ für x360 + die games? Und mgs:rising is doch noch nichtmal released worden oder?


----------



## doceddy (25. August 2009)

Hast Mail von mir!


----------



## tomtailer14 (25. August 2009)

Ich will hier niemandne was unterstellen aber 1. das metal gear solid gibet es noch garnicht und das ganze für 80 euro? und dasbei einem fast neuem zustand? da stimmt was nicht würd ich sagen


----------



## Hellfucked (25. August 2009)

Jaa sorry hab n falschen link kopiert


----------



## kiaro (26. August 2009)

Du hast auch schon (etwas länger  ) zwei Mails von mir.* 

Liebe Grüße kiaro


----------



## doceddy (26. August 2009)

Die Box geht an mich   Das steht seit Dienstag fest


----------



## kiaro (27. August 2009)

Und warum hat er mir das gestern nicht direkt in seiner Mail gesagt?  
Er verhandelt nämlich mit mir.


----------

